# Silk bookmarks



## Mag09 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi all,  I M Mag09 and am new on here.  I know there has been some chat about bookmarks however my question is,  why does silk allow me to create a folder yet won't give me a way to move bookmarks into it; or am I missing something.  Thanks for any help.


----------

